# Hey Mrs. Mang



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

How did you adhere the plants to your driftwood??? The rubberbands I use look like crap.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

That's a good question, I'd be interested in doing the same.
I'm planning to do it with Java fern.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Will aquarium glue kill the plants?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

i use clear fishing line...or green wire sometimes....


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

The two options i've always heard were clear fishing line or black/brown thread.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I have always used what is called invisible fishing line. Works like a champ for me and truly unless you are scanning hard you can't see it.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I always just found i good hole in the driftwood and made sure the plant wouldn't float out of it... after a week or so it will BEGIN to anchor itself and then your good.


----------

